# "Da-Bomber" draw stops. $2.00



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

And here is the final product. One set for stock setting and one built/installed for modified let off. Very easy build. No special tools. The end result is a rock solid wall compared to the stock stops.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Innovative, neat design, and simplistic instructions to make life easier for all DIY'ers. Awesome work bud!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Question: I don't understand the felt/quiet issue. When you draw do you hit your stops enough to make noise??. Great idea by the way. I have made some stops too but I like your design better.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry but looked again and I have another question. You mention making 2 sets of stops. My stock set up uses a small round pin as a stop. In order to duplicate the stock set up don't you need to make your stops the same dimension from the centerline of stock pin contact point the same as the distance on your stops? Could you explain? Like this idea a lot. Did you use a larger drill for the counter bore for the screw head?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice work. thanks for sharing


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tag


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Tuna... I'll try to answer your questions.

First the noise issue or phenomenon. On some bows...be it the tune...serving material. Whatever. Not sure on the reason for it but I lean towards string/serving used. Some are a little stiffer...softer. Some bows just make a little sound when they hit the stops. 
Take my factory stops for instance. If I use the stock rubber they are pretty quiet. If I use shrink tube as the material theyll "tink" as they hit the cable. Same as these new stops...rubber and they have a slight noise... felt...dead quiet. For whatever reason. The true bomar draw stops are being sent out with foam padding for this same reason. Some bows just make a sound as they hit the stops.

As far as these new stops being the same centerline dimensions. The photo above on the bow is a set I made for the draw modification I did. These need to be thicker to achieve the let off and feel I wanted with this draw modification. The stock set I built is the same width as the OEM stops. As I hope the pic shows. The pic shows the the stock/OEM stop in between the new stops.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good idea, I considered buying some but will now make my own!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job on your stops. 
I went to a single cam PSE Bowmadness 3G. I felt the draw stop to be spongy and continually wearing down or grooving out. Buddy in the HVAC business turned me on to these. They are a denser material than the OEM rubber material. I find it to my liking. Feels like a stiffer wall to me. They fit tighter on the stop than the rubber ones do. Just throwin it out there. 
http://www.zoro.com/i/G4998804/?utm... Parts Fan Parts&utm_term=YELLOW JACKET 19020


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work - I like them


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had the chance to sling a few hundred arrows with these installed. Nice...solid wall. I would like to find a wider nylon head. The hex shape of these is right for the build. But a wider head would allow for more surface area...firmer wall. These fall somewhere between the small factory stop and the wider bomar stops. A wider head would allow the build to better resemble and feel as the bomar does. But can't find a wider head.

Not even sure that little bit longer stop will really change the wall THAT much more over these. But common sense says the longer...more surface area the firmer a cable stop will be.


----------



## San Diego Dad (Nov 18, 2013)

I cut a half inch piece out of a toothbrush handle, tapped a hole in it, and dressed it up a little with a file. Works like I wanted. $zero


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

San Diego Dad said:


> I cut a half inch piece out of a toothbrush handle, tapped a hole in it, and dressed it up a little with a file. Works like I wanted. $zero


Be careful the type of "plastic" you use. There's a reason I chose nylon and this type of nylon. I put some thought into the material. Very strong...very resilient!! Hot/cold doesn't effect it like it does a standard plastic. Some plastics are brittle.

There is a lot of force at play here. All plastics are not created equal.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Wenty said:


> Be careful the type of "plastic" you use. There's a reason I chose nylon and this type of nylon. I put some thought into the material. Very strong...very resilient!! Hot/cold doesn't effect it like it does a standard plastic. Some plastics are brittle.
> 
> There is a lot of force at play here. All plastics are not created equal.


What material are the Bomar stops made of?


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

ruttnwapati said:


> What material are the Bomar stops made of?


metal.


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Where did you find the nylon bolts? Having a problem finding these unless a want 100 of them.


----------



## AKFF (Jan 12, 2015)

Got some at Home Depot yesterday, in the drawers under the bagged screws, nuts & bolts... right next to corks & rubber stoppers


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Went to my local Home Depot. I looked for the cork and rubber stop drawer. They don't sell these items at my store. Anybody got anymore places to look. On line sources want to sell me boxes of 100.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Cool idea


----------



## AKFF (Jan 12, 2015)

Tuna, where are you located? Depending on what's close to you, ACE or True Value Hardware, Fastenal, Lowe's, if HD didn't have them (there has to be a Lowe's across the street from every HD, it's the law) West Marine, R/C hobby shop (they use them to hold the wings on planes sometimes). If none of them have what you're looking for, I'd give up & buy the 100 pack. ;-)


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I have been to Home depot, Lowes, Menards, and Ace. Found them at an independent but big local hardware store.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

tagged


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

cool


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

Tagged


----------

